# Aires in Spain



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone have experience of using the Aires in Spain at Aranda de Duero and at Ucles. My approximate translation of the comments on the Camping Car Infos site seems to say that they are both OK but never having used an Aire before (never been abroad in a MH either) I am hoping that someone here can give me personal experience of one or both sites. 

We hope to use them both in January to break the journey from Bilbao to the Med coast. I am trying to avoid toll roads where possible so guidance on this also would be appreciated. Is it possible to go to La Manga from Bilbao without using a toll road? We then return to Bilboa later from Moncofa (just N of Valencia). Is this route possible avoiding toll roads. 

Yes, I’m tight and begrudge paying to drive along a road when there is a free alternative.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Just a couple of thoughts.
Spanish toll roads are not as expensive as the French ones and tend to only crop up in peak tourist areas. I avoid the French ones but much less so the Spanish.
Spanish Aires vary a lot but are generally excellent. If you have not already done so, any of the following should be on your priority list.
All the Aires in Spain and Portugal from Vicarious Books.
Download TomToms Aires
Buy Outdoor Bits "icampsites USB"
If and when you find the places that interest you, use Google maps and go to street level where you can see the places from gound level and make your own mind up.
Alan


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Have a nice time!

My version of Autoroute 2010 gives 540miles as the quickest route, passing close by both aires. That includes 90m on AP1.

We went that way to Madrid (then Marbella) on 5Jan09 by car and I THINK it cost €20 (approx) but someone else was paying so I didn't care.

The weather looked potentially nasty, with temps down to -3deg and frost on the roadside, but there were gritting trucks at every other road junction, so we just pressed on at 70mph, despite the mist. A week later central Spain was closed because of snow (I think the Transport Minister resigned).

I don't know what alternative routes you are considering, and probably someone with more experience will give you the pros & cons of non-toll roads in winter.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes I'm using Autoroute 2010 to plan my travel and intend to break the journey to La Manga into three days with two overnight stops.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

From Sagunto, just north of Valencia, there is an excellent free dual carriageway (motorway standard really) road up to Zaragoza. You can then take the old road which runs parallel to the motorway up towards Donostia.

i stay on the motorway, the cost is not very high and I think what you save in toll costs you lose with having to travel behind the lorries which use the old road, overtaking when you can, up and down the hills, through the villages and round the bends. If you want a relaxing trip stick to the motorway.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Just come across this picture(below) of the aire at Aranda de Duero looks a bit barron not stayed there myself ....not seen any info on Ucles..some of the aires in Spain can just be a car park ok if you dont mind wild camping. As mentioned check them out with google. 
I would get the ACSI camping book as a back up for stopovers.

Try this site www.lapaca.org for aires/stops.

Brian


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all,

That picture is me and my hubby in our MH. We stopped for lunch on that aire 3 years ago, just to check it out. Yes it is a bit bleak and barren, it's on a car park by a housing estate. At the time (February) the water was turned off, broken glass in the car park - not very inviting.

We drove further on and stayed on an ACSI campsite just north of Madrid. Camping Pico de la Miel, La Cabrera. See my website for details - link below.

Motorways in Spain are cheap compared to France and the route from Bilbao to the coast goes through a mountainous area so you might have problems with snow in January on minor roads. However, if you are travelling back in spring, go on the minor road as you will find some great places to visit.

Have a great trip.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope I,ve not broken any copyrights publishing the pics..... christine1310.... not sure where I came across them but keep copies in my Spanish Aires file for reference when travelling.
Unfortunetly a lot of the Spanish aires can be for me a bit intimidating..if we dont get that comfortable feeling we move on.

Brian


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

bktayken said:


> Hope I,ve not broken any copyrights publishing the pics..... christine1310.... not sure where I came across them but keep copies in my Spanish Aires file for reference when travelling.
> Unfortunetly a lot of the Spanish aires can be for me a bit intimidating..if we dont get that comfortable feeling we move on.
> 
> Brian


Don't worry about it - it just made me laugh when I saw the photo (fame at last). I know what you mean about some aires - you just pull up and think 'no thanks'. You need to feel comfortable on an aire or you just wont enjoy your holiday. We always find the ACSI campsites good value.

This winter we are going across the top of Spain and down through Portugal to the Algarve, so we will check out as many Spanish aires as we can, as there seem to be more in the north. They could really do with a lot more in the centre - fabulous scenery.

Christine


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

christine1310

The northern coast of Spain is fabulous can get a lot of Brit type weather in winter but dont let that put you off.As you say there are lots of Aires up there.Have you had a look at this site the guys on here are mainly VW campers owners but haves some interesting stops mainly wilds ones.

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

Brian


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree that not all Aires radiate the good feeling of security, safety and general attractiveness. The Vicarious books indicate several that they do not feel happy about.
Palencia north of Madrid is ok with always enough space for more, beside a park and 100metres from the town Centre. I have not seen the kind of behaviour here, to move me on, although there is some graffiti in the park.
Caceres north of Seville is another ok site, including free electricity but hard to find without co-ordinates.
There is always Peniscola east of Valencia which many will have visited that is about as unatractive as they come, yet very popular, safe and close enough to the seaside to be a good site if you do not mind being parked in a very large dusty car-park.
To date we have moved on from a few Aires but usually because they are boring or noisy rather than dangerous.
Enjoy all.
Alan


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I checked out the Aire at Aranda de Duero and it is very univiting.I have stopped instead overnight several times at the service area at Area Tudanca ( Aranda de duero) jct151/152 on the A1.I have stopped at the hotels there many times so know it well.
Although not generally advised , as lots of truckers and other travellers use it for overnight stops it always seems safer than the aires listed in the books.


----------

